# Anyone use whcc and roes?



## ckphotography (Jul 6, 2009)

I typically order photos through whcc.com using roes.  I had a new issue crop up today.  Worked my photos in CS4 then when I went to roes to order, the photos were pixelated- some of them extremely so.  I called and they said as long as I can zoom in on my pics in my program and they look fine, they should be alright.  

Do I have anything to worry about?  I'll get the photos in 2 days but I'm feeling antsy.


----------



## Imaginis (Jul 6, 2009)

ckphotography said:


> I typically order photos through whcc.com using roes.  I had a new issue crop up today.  Worked my photos in CS4 then when I went to roes to order, the photos were pixelated- some of them extremely so.  I called and they said as long as I can zoom in on my pics in my program and they look fine, they should be alright.
> 
> Do I have anything to worry about?  I'll get the photos in 2 days but I'm feeling antsy.



Been there, pushed the order through, and the pictures came out alright. The lab told me that the ROES software sometimes does that when they are running maintenance.


----------



## rub (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive had similar issues, especially with saturation and coloring.  Prints always came back fine.


----------



## ckphotography (Jul 6, 2009)

whew!  Glad to know that the photos still turned out!  Thanks for the responses!


----------

